# New to Cleaning/Detailing, need advice please



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, embarrassingly I am completely new to detailing cars, the most TLC my previous car received was driving through an automatic car wash 

The TT was and still is my dream car so I want to keep it looking perfect, problem is I don't know where to start, I've been cleaning the exterior with soapy water and a cloth but I don't know the first thing about waxing/polishing etc...

so my question (as stupid as it sounds) is where do I start? How often should I wax/polish and generally clean the car and what would be the best products for pearlescent black?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Lewis, have a look here, www.detailingworld.co.uk , if you search the forum,you will find everything you need


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Happy to help with any Q's!


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

davelincs said:


> Hi Lewis, have a look here, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk , if you search the forum,you will find everything you need


Hi Dave, thanks for the reply, I can't believe there is an entire forum dedicated to detailing. I will be sure to use it!



darylbenfield said:


> Happy to help with any Q's!


Thanks Daryl, I have an immediate question for you  I have a number of stone chips in my paintwork which I cant seem to prevent :? I'm looking for a touch up pen/paint. do I need an official Audi pen with my colour code, or will any black product work? (car is pearlescent black) also I'm wanting to wax the paintwork as soon as possible should I wait until I've touched up the paint or will it make little/no difference if I use it after waxing?


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Personally I'd avoid touch up pens, very hard to get them looking right, previous owner of mine has tried and failed miserably. If you are going to make an attempt definitely get it from audi and yeah leave waxing it until after


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Jay89 said:


> Personally I'd avoid touch up pens, very hard to get them looking right, previous owner of mine has tried and failed miserably. If you are going to make an attempt definitely get it from audi and yeah leave waxing it until after


Ahh I thought with black it would go practically unnoticed, what would you suggest? as no matter how or where I drive I seem to park up and notice more of them


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

I doubt it would tbh, the amount of different shades of black available is unreal! I don't really know what to suggest tbh. Mines red and the touch up pen used has the correct paint code on but is a terribly poor match, not an audi product though so maybe the audi ones are slightly better. Stone chips are horrible!


----------

